# Few pics of my 330i lapping at Gingerman



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's a couple pics of me taking my ZHP through it's paces at Gingerman on July 4th at the West Michigan Honda Meet. I had a blast!



















Here I am chasing down an Evo, and taking a very peculiar line. Don't ask me what the hell I was doing, because I don't know :doh: :dunno:


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice pics. Did you ever catch that Evo?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Moonroof should be closed. :nono:

Sounds like you had fun though. :drive:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Rob V said:


> Nice pics. Did you ever catch that Evo?


I spent the first part of the session passing slower traffic to catch up with him. After I caught up, we went around a lap together where I could catch him in the twisties, but then he would pull pretty hard in the straights... Just as I got to a spot where he could have waved me by, he got off the track. Our paths didn't cross for the rest of the day, so I guess we have some unfinished business  He is a good friend of mine, so I am sure we will continue to push each other.



doeboy said:


> Moonroof should be closed. :nono:
> 
> Sounds like you had fun though. :drive:


Actually, at this event they wanted moon roofs open if they slid into the roof. I have been at events that go both ways though. :dunno:

I had more fun than anyone should have with their pants still on. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Gabe said:


> Actually, at this event they wanted moon roofs open if they slid into the roof. I have been at events that go both ways though. :dunno:


Hmm... I don't understand their reasoning for that... :dunno:

If the car happens to roll over (heaven forbid) the people could possibly stick out through (their arms or what not) the hole in the roof and then have the car roll over crushing them or whatever was sticking out of the car from there...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Hmm... I don't understand their reasoning for that... :dunno:
> 
> If the car happens to roll over (heaven forbid) the people could possibly stick out through (their arms or what not) the hole in the roof and then have the car roll over crushing them or whatever was sticking out of the car from there...


Yeah, I am pretty sure the logic behind it is regarding broken glass. You run the same risk through the side windows too. I see both sides of it. All the more reason to focus on keeping the shiny side up!


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

hehe....that looked like a lot of fun and some gerat pics, and nice sig!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Gabe said:


> I spent the first part of the session passing slower traffic to catch up with him. After I caught up, we went around a lap together where I could catch him in the twisties, but then he would pull pretty hard in the straights... Just as I got to a spot where he could have waved me by, he got off the track. Our paths didn't cross for the rest of the day, so I guess we have some unfinished business  He is a good friend of mine, so I am sure we will continue to push each other.


My experiences with Evo and STi have been that they eat us for lunch on the turns. Put a good driver in both an Evo/STi and a non-M BMW, and IMO, the former will keep the gap well ahead of the latter unless mistakes are made.

There is this one turn at Buttonwillow Raceway out here in Calif where we have to brake (trailbrake for a while too) then make a good hairpin right hander. I saw a novice driver in an Evo just pulling and pulling away from me in that turn. Those 3 LSDs must have worked really hard. And I told myself, that is one ride I want to have in my garage someday.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> My experiences with Evo and STi have been that they eat us for lunch on the turns. Put a good driver in both an Evo/STi and a non-M BMW, and IMO, the former will keep the gap well ahead of the latter unless mistakes are made.
> 
> There is this one turn at Buttonwillow Raceway out here in Calif where we have to brake (trailbrake for a while too) then make a good hairpin right hander. I saw a novice driver in an Evo just pulling and pulling away from me in that turn. Those 3 LSDs must have worked really hard. And I told myself, that is one ride I want to have in my garage someday.


 Funny. I have pretty much the opposite reaction to them. I see lots of understeer.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> My experiences with Evo and STi have been that they eat us for lunch on the turns. Put a good driver in both an Evo/STi and a non-M BMW, and IMO, the former will keep the gap well ahead of the latter unless mistakes are made.
> 
> There is this one turn at Buttonwillow Raceway out here in Calif where we have to brake (trailbrake for a while too) then make a good hairpin right hander. I saw a novice driver in an Evo just pulling and pulling away from me in that turn. Those 3 LSDs must have worked really hard. And I told myself, that is one ride I want to have in my garage someday.


There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that the EVO is the faster car. As my friend develops his skills, he will slaughter me. For now it is fun, because the difference in our driving abilities puts us about dead even.


----------

